#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 日常練習+雜圖

## 狼狼吐司

昨天跟同學正好討論到龍 於是大概試畫了幾隻
順便練習畫獅頭~   最近很想買電繪板 我覺得有螢幕直接畫上去的比較方便 雖然有特價但是價格還是不親民啊..  而且還要買筆電..順便還上次說要給峰峰的圖（抱歉拖很久 最近太忙了><

----------


## 峰峰

HI~狼狼吐司
這個龍好可愛喔~
我還以為你會畫寫實版的龍，Q版的相當可愛 :jcdragon-shy2: 
獅頭很細緻，毛髮很流暢呢(羨慕!XD) :jcdragon-drool: 
然後謝謝狼狼吐司你畫的骨架讓我原作的骨架觀念有了改善
(沒關係啦與其拖很久，我還比較怕造成你的負擔 :jcdragon-xp: 
另外筆電跟繪圖板有想過用平板電腦嗎(一舉兩得?XD雖然平板文書作業還是有點困難)

----------


## 狼狼吐司

> HI~狼狼吐司
> 這個龍好可愛喔~
> 我還以為你會畫寫實版的龍，Q版的相當可愛
> 獅頭很細緻，毛髮很流暢呢(羨慕!XD)
> 然後謝謝狼狼吐司你畫的骨架讓我原作的骨架觀念有了改善
> (沒關係啦與其拖很久，我還比較怕造成你的負擔
> 另外筆電跟繪圖板有想過用平板電腦嗎(一舉兩得?XD雖然平板文書作業還是有點困難)



峰峰你好~我想說偶爾也試下Q版XD  

獅頭我最苦惱的就是毛髮w  看來有成功呢

其實那時我大概有畫出來可是後來覺得不夠好又修了一下   不會造成負擔的啦XD

平板電腦的話我有考慮過 不過聽說好像還是分開比較好用（？不過謝謝你的建議~

----------


## 月光雪貂

狼狼好啊~，之前一直想畫畫看獅子，可是鬃毛一直弄不好，如果之後要畫的話應該會參考狼狼的圖~

一開始看到狼狼說要畫龍我還很期待能看到寫實風格的龍呢，沒想到狼狼也開始畫Q版XD，看來你很有天分呢，要不要改畫這種風格?XD

電繪的話可以試試看小畫家，其實我也很想畫電繪呢，可是一個學生真的買不起啊QAQ，看來只能等以後存錢買了QwQ

----------


## 狼狼吐司

> 狼狼好啊~，之前一直想畫畫看獅子，可是鬃毛一直弄不好，如果之後要畫的話應該會參考狼狼的圖~
> 
> 一開始看到狼狼說要畫龍我還很期待能看到寫實風格的龍呢，沒想到狼狼也開始畫Q版XD，看來你很有天分呢，要不要改畫這種風格?XD
> 
> 電繪的話可以試試看小畫家，其實我也很想畫電繪呢，可是一個學生真的買不起啊QAQ，看來只能等以後存錢買了QwQ



雪貂你好~一開始我是有打算畫畫看寫實風格的龍 可是我想試試Q版XD  之後可能會畫畫看寫實的w  

獅子的毛我只是大概抓個型XD感覺對了就畫上去w （下次想畫老虎和鹿試試  不過應該很崩w   

電繪的話二年級一定要有繪圖板和筆電的樣子  應該暑假會跟家人去買  之前有試過小畫家 不過很崩ww     謝謝你的欣賞~

----------

